

Amazon Raises the Cloud Platform Bar Again With DevPay - iamelgringo
http://smoothspan.wordpress.com/2008/01/01/amazon-raises-the-cloud-platform-bar-again-with-devpay/

======
terpua
only works for US-based startups

